# cards within 13k



## techinewbei (Jul 27, 2013)

helo guyz

i need a graphics card around 12-13k.i will be using maya,vray,after effects cs6, mostly.
i know guyz this budget is too low for a card to run such application,bt what to do i dont hav so much money

neways plz guyz suggest the best within this,.....i found both autodesk and adobe recommends gtx 580 card.bt i dont know its price.i hav to get a geforce card or a raedon as i cant afoard for a quadro or firepro now.

thanq guyz


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2013)

Please fill this up and post here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2013)

Op needs a workstation gpu and for his budget the best is *ATI V4900 @ ~12k*  nVidia Quadro 600 @ 10k.


----------



## techinewbei (Jul 28, 2013)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:intex 450w

2. What is your budget?
Ans:13k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:not worried for gaming

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:dual core E5700 3ghz
    6gb ram
    1tb hard disk
    asus nvidia 210
    asus p5g41t-mlx

can i get it (v4900) from any online store i cant get it from local market i know they dont hav professional cards.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 28, 2013)

techinewbei said:


> 1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
> Ans:intex 450w
> 
> 2. What is your budget?
> ...



You'll also need a new PSU. At lease a Seasonic S12II 430W costing 3600.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2013)

Topgear, all the applications OP has mentioned, run very well in nVidia 600 series gaming CPU, most of the time suppressing quadro cards based on older architecture. OP should opt for a GTX 660 or GTX 650 Ti Boost card along with Antec VP450 PSU.


----------



## techinewbei (Jul 28, 2013)

ya i will definetly get a good psu

bt in card which one should i go for whether a firepro v4900 or gtx 660

i got the firepro v4900 in amazon with a good price (Amazon.com : ATI FirePro V4900 1 GB DDR5 DVI/2DisplayPort PCI-Express 2.1 x16 Video Card (100-505649) : Computer Graphics Cards : Electronics)

should i go for it?


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 28, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Topgear, all the applications OP has mentioned, run very well in nVidia 600 series gaming CPU, most of the time suppressing quadro cards based on older architecture. OP should opt for a GTX 660 or GTX 650 Ti Boost card along with Antec VP450 PSU.



+1 for GTX 660


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Topgear, all the applications OP has mentioned, run very well in nVidia 600 series gaming CPU, most of the time suppressing quadro cards based on older architecture. OP should opt for a GTX 660 or GTX 650 Ti Boost card along with Antec VP450 PSU.



yes, but can't say that about MAYA 
Maya 2013: OpenGL Results - Workstation Graphics: 14 FirePro And Quadro Cards
AutoDesk Maya 2013 GPU Acceleration - Puget Custom Computers


----------



## techinewbei (Jul 29, 2013)

guyz im getting confused and another thing gtx 660 is around 16k and my budget is 13k

guyz if i order from amazon den what all will be my import tax any idea ??


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 29, 2013)

^ then 650Ti boost & *change that PSU*


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 29, 2013)

i have one question...as op mentioned his CPU is dual core E5700 3ghz, wont this CPU bottleneck a GTX 660 or this bottleneck will happen only when playing games and not when using maya, vray etc?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 29, 2013)

While gaming, bottleneck will happen.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jul 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> While gaming, bottleneck will happen.



ty for answering my question..

so in the programs mentioned by op, there will no bottleneck right?


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 29, 2013)

Import tax is 16.5% but Indian Customs is very irritating and unpredictable. Sometimes you get your parcel without paying any duty, sometimes very little and sometimes over the top.


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 1, 2013)

thanx coldbreeze16

so its better not to take risk and buy it locally

guyz another thing in autodesk page i found ati 7770 mentioned. and with the price of this card i can get gtx 650 card. which one will be a better choice.

anybody here have used the applications i mentioned,and if yes which card are you using


----------



## Cilus (Aug 1, 2013)

HD 7770 is slightly better in gaming performance and compute performance. In Autodesk utility, the cards main task is rendering and I think both the cards will be okay. Now Adobe has started implementing OpenCL based GPU acceleration in their products and amd cards do have a chance of better performance there. But CUDA plugin is also available with adobe.
In VRay and Maya, nVidia cards perform better due to CUDA support. They do have limited openCL support but the driver from AMD is still not matured enough.

You better have a look at this review: Workstation Graphics: 14 FirePro And Quadro Cards - 21 Graphics Cards, Benchmarked And Compared In Workstation Apps and check applications you are going to use, which company's card is performing better and take your decision accordingly.


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 1, 2013)

thanx cilus i have more work in maya than in adobe so i guess gtx 650 it will better competitor  here.

guyz im stucked with brand now i got these two 

*www.snapdeal.com/product/zotac-gtx-650-1gb-ddr5/544215

*www.snapdeal.com/product/asus-gtx650e1gd5-nvidia-pci-express/1387476?pos=1;11

which one to choose guyz zotac or asus


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2013)

techinewbei said:


> thanx cilus *i have more work in maya than in adobe so i guess gtx 650 it will better competitor  here.
> *
> guyz im stucked with brand now i got these two
> 
> ...



no, I'll again tell you to go through this review and see for yourself which gpu performs better in Maya 2013 :
AutoDesk Maya 2013 GPU Acceleration - Puget Custom Computers

as for gpu Asus and Zotac both are good ... zotac has the advantage of 5 years warranty.


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 2, 2013)

the only thing pushing me back going with a ati card is CUDA.

adobe after effects havnt mentioned ne ati card all are nvidia,
and in near future im going to start NUKE also and its has strictly mentioned about CUDA cards.

if im wrong correct me.

And about that benchmark test 
someone has mentioned that its only difference in driver and of course as he has mentioned it may change at any time and also that physx turned off had a bad score for gtx cards(im nt sure about this thing).

is he right??

OR i shoud go for a ati card and having no cuda technology would not affect much here.??

zotac is priced lower than asus is any feature missing in zotac card ,,and which one will be a cooler one will not hav any heating issues. i have used card from asus i have never experienced any heating issues ever and some of my friends also have asus card and i have never heard any defect in them.
i know zotac is a good manufacturer but juzt never used it.

if zotac is equally as good as asus then why should i buy a expensive asus card.
and my renderng will defintly go for 15 16 hours,i have to render many complex scenes.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 2, 2013)

Get the Zotac version, it is very good. I think somewhere in this forum it was mentioned that if you register the card to Zotac website within 14 days of the purchase date, you will get additional 2 years of warranty over the standard 3 years. 
Topgear, could you confirm this?


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 2, 2013)

cilus is it very good handling heat issues as asus does.


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2013)

techinewbei said:


> the only thing pushing me back going with a ati card is CUDA.
> 
> adobe after effects havnt mentioned ne ati card all are nvidia,
> and in near future im going to start NUKE also and its has strictly mentioned about CUDA cards.
> ...



I've suggested an AMD card because on the post above mine you said you will be using Maya for most of the time



Cilus said:


> Get the Zotac version, it is very good. I think somewhere in this forum it was mentioned that if you register the card to Zotac website within 14 days of the purchase date, you will get additional 2 years of warranty over the standard 3 years.
> Topgear, could you confirm this?



you're absolutely right on this but regarding Zotac's warranty just have a look at this ;-
Zotac not providing extended warrranty - ZOTAC Z-SPOT - It's Time to Play!

so if someone really wants to get a zotac card just make sure about the registation / extended warranty status by sending mail to eurotec@zotac.com and inquire the same with Aditya Infotech after product registration.


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 3, 2013)

thanq guyz i orderd the zotac version

thanq for all ur valuable suggestion
special thanx to topgear and cilus


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats in advance


----------



## Cilus (Aug 4, 2013)

My Congratulation too.


----------

